# My daughter at her semi formal dance



## SquarePeg

Just wanted to share a couple of pics of my daughter and her friends at her 8th grade semi formal.  Yes, 8th grade.  They look so grown up but are only 14!  

My daughter and her oldest friend, our next door neighbor:




With "He's Not My Boyfriend":
[url=https://flic.kr/p/Up6Mhu]
	


The squad:
[url=https://flic.kr/p/Up6MFf]
	


Superwomen (and Gui):
[url=https://flic.kr/p/TGMMWA]
	


Twinsies:
[url=https://flic.kr/p/TKHseP]
	
[/url][/url][/url][/url]


----------



## Gary A.

Time absolutely flies ... (luckily as a photog you can freeze bits and pieces as it rushes by.)  Looks like a fun group and a cute daughter.


----------



## jcdeboever

Cute pics. Man I wish I was 14 again.


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Cute pics. Man I wish I was 14 again.


I doubt if Peg wishes that.


----------



## smoke665

jcdeboever said:


> Cute pics. Man I wish I was 14 again.



Not me, maybe forever 22, but sure as heck don't want to go through those teenage years again.



SquarePeg said:


> They look so grown up but are only 14!



She's really pretty. Bless your heart I feel for you for the next few years. Still have scars from our daughters teen years LOL


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pics. Man I wish I was 14 again.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt if Peg wishes that.
Click to expand...

I had a paper route and worked at a meat market...


----------



## snowbear

Nice shots.  I hope they had a fun time.


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pics. Man I wish I was 14 again.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt if Peg wishes that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a paper route and worked at a meat market...
Click to expand...

LOL ... that's different ...


----------



## jcdeboever

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute pics. Man I wish I was 14 again.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt if Peg wishes that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had a paper route and worked at a meat market...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL ... that's different ...
Click to expand...

Good provider...


----------



## SquarePeg

LOL, she'll provide for herself just fine! 

Yes they had a great time!  Ended up all sleeping over our house afterwards and up at 3am cooking eggs and toast.  I had my earplugs in but the smell of the food woke me!  

It was funny to me that they were all dressed up in their heels and make-up and looking 18 one minute and then they came home and were playing at braiding a dolls hair - right back to being 14 years old again.


----------



## smoke665

Ahhh, those are memories I guarantee will remain with you. Our daughter will be 46 this year and I can still remember the giggling sleep overs of the teenage years. It may not be as bad now, but we went through the big hair days with ours. We had a truck load of "White Rain hairspray" delivered every week.


----------



## SquarePeg

smoke665 said:


> Ahhh, those are memories I guarantee will remain with you. Our daughter will be 46 this year and I can still remember the giggling sleep overs of the teenage years. It may not be as bad now, but we went through the big hair days with ours. We had a truck load of "White Rain hairspray" delivered every week.



I grew up in the big hair era so I can relate to that!  I'll have to see if I can dig up some sure to be unflattering photos of our gang of giant haired girls.


----------



## BananaRepublic

jcdeboever said:


> Cute pics. Man I wish I was 14 again.



I'd like to be 14 again but only if I could know then what I know now


----------



## smoke665

BananaRepublic said:


> I'd like to be 14 again but only if I could know then what I know now



That's not how it works, that's not how any of this works.


----------



## BananaRepublic

smoke665 said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to be 14 again but only if I could know then what I know now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works, that's not how any of this works.
> 
> View attachment 140735
Click to expand...


It worked for the Quantum leap guy, largely


----------



## smoke665

SquarePeg said:


> I'll have to see if I can dig up some sure to be unflattering photos of our gang of giant haired girls.



Was it like this????? She'd kill me if she knew I had posted this, but at the time this was the "look".


----------



## smoke665

BananaRepublic said:


> It worked for the Quantum leap guy, largely



But didn't he always pop in "naked"? Pretty sure that wouldn't go over real well


----------



## BananaRepublic

smoke665 said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked for the Quantum leap guy, largely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But didn't he always pop in "naked"? Pretty sure that wouldn't go over real well
Click to expand...


No that was the Terminator, the quantum leap fella would be in someone else body, so thats the flaw.


----------



## SquarePeg

smoke665 said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to see if I can dig up some sure to be unflattering photos of our gang of giant haired girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it like this????? She'd kill me if she knew I had posted this, but at the time this was the "look".
> View attachment 140736
Click to expand...


Pretty sure we had a bit more hair height than that.  I'll look for photos tonight.


----------



## vintagesnaps

What a pretty girl she is, she does look so grown up all dressed up. I love the group photos - what fun! just makes me smile. Glad they enjoyed it.


----------



## limr

SquarePeg said:


> LOL, she'll provide for herself just fine!
> 
> Yes they had a great time!  Ended up all sleeping over our house afterwards and up at 3am cooking eggs and toast.  I had my earplugs in but the smell of the food woke me!
> 
> It was funny to me that they were all dressed up in their heels and make-up and looking 18 one minute and then they came home and were playing at braiding a dolls hair - right back to being 14 years old again.



Don't we all do this, no matter how old we get?  Or at least try to do? Who doesn't want to stop adulting for a few hours and just laugh with our friends? 



SquarePeg said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, those are memories I guarantee will remain with you. Our daughter will be 46 this year and I can still remember the giggling sleep overs of the teenage years. It may not be as bad now, but we went through the big hair days with ours. We had a truck load of "White Rain hairspray" delivered every week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in the big hair era so I can relate to that!  I'll have to see if I can dig up some sure to be unflattering photos of our gang of giant haired girls.
Click to expand...


Me too. In fact, turned 46 earlier this year. My hair didn't get _too_ big, but I did have the whole single braid/partially shaved look for a while.



smoke665 said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to be 14 again but only if I could know then what I know now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not how it works, that's not how any of this works.
> 
> View attachment 140735
Click to expand...


Hey man, if we're talking about fantasizing about breaking the laws of physics and being young again, it can work any damn way we want it to work


----------

